# Oh baby: Scientists find protein that lets egg and sperm hook up...



## hollyblue (Oct 18, 2011)

http://www.reuters.com/article/2014/04/16/us-science-conception-idUSBREA3F1L320140416

http://www.independent.co.uk/news/science/the-moment-of-conception-scientists-isolate-protein-that-governs-first-contact-between-egg-and-sperm-9265346.html

http://www.theguardian.com/science/2014/apr/16/fertility-mystery-solved-protein-discovered-joins-sperm-eggs

This post contains an unconfirmed link/information and readers are reminded that FertilityFriends.co.uk or its owners are not responsible for the content of external internet sites


----------



## Mixy (Sep 1, 2010)

Was just going to post this as well... fascinating stuff!


----------



## orchidz (Feb 20, 2013)

Wow! Amazing stuff. I never fail to be astounded by how far science has come in understanding the human body; and how far it still has to go.


----------

